# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم xtc2cliP تحديثات :  XTC 2 Tool 1.38 released | Full support for U12+ and more

## mohamed73

Dear customers, 
We are happy to announce our new version of XTC 2 Tool - 1.38! 
Introducing XTC2Tool version 1.38: 
- Added full support for U12+ - IMEI1/IMEI2 repair, CID change,
  SIM unlock (64GB / 128GB, Single SIM and Dual SIM)
- Added downgrade support for U Ultra (Android 8 to Android 7)
- Added filesystem repair to XTC 2 Tool, now it's easy to repair FS of the clip
- Added Desire 555 to the supported models list
- Improved U11, U11+, U11 Life, U11 Eyes handling
- Improved flashing process for many models
- Desire 530 (A16) workaround for FRP removal
- Fixed IMEI2 U11 detection
- Bug fixes and other improvements 
Direct download:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Mirror: 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Previous release: 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

